# Body question



## Allen Larson (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone know if the trim between the wheel wells is a factory peice?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

no, it's a bumper to protect against door dings.

(I assume you are talking about the trim that is missing on the door but then continued on either side in that pic)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That was popular body shop 'add-on' back in the `70s. The thinking was a couple of pop rivit holes were easer to repair then the door dings.


----------

